# Stans Crest still the choice for a lightweight 27.5 MTB wheelset?



## G (Feb 22, 2010)

Finally getting back to the build and looking for a lightweight 27.5 wheelset. Wondering if Stans Crest is still the go-to for a decent lightweight set that will not destroy my bank account. I don't think I can afford carbon wheels, those have got to be in the thousands...

Just picked up a Fox 32 Float SC 27.5 100 IRD FIT Boost Fork at 55% off from Competitive Cyclist, so I am on my way.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

G said:


> I don't think I can afford carbon wheels, those have got to be in the thousands...


Less than a thousand for a good set of Light Bicycle or Nexties built with good hubs like Hope or DT Swiss 350, I was just pricing out some fat ones (more expensive than normal width) and they were coming out under a grand.

Stans Crests are like soft cheese comparatively. Stan went too far removing material to make the weight "competitive" and the reliability and tracking suffer significantly. If you must go aluminum, I'd suggest something better than Stans Cheese.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I've got a mix of Stan's rims (355, ArchEX, Crest, Flow and FlowEX) most were hand-built and they've held up fine for a 195 lb. rider on all sorts of terrain.

I also built up two carbon wheel sets: Light Bicycle (on Chris King hubs) and Nextie (on DT 240s hubs). If you have the extra $$$'s available, probably worth going with carbon hoops. If you go with DT Swiss, get a 240s rear hub- the bearings in those are better quality than in the 350 hubs.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

Crests were scary to build, much less ride. I think people based them being "fine" on not physically breaking. They were flexy enough to snap back in place and not actually fail, but holy crap was that a garbage rim. 

You can get a 300g carbon rim for $125-140 from a known good company. Complete wheelsets with good hubs are $800-900. For strength, weight, quality, ride, and durability id take a chinese carbon rim over a crest for any rider, for any reason.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I have had many good miles on the older generation of Stans rims. Back when they came out they were pretty good. I do think the newer Mk3 versions are not as good. Just missed the mark on strength vs weight and now with more competitive carbon rims in the marketplace stans has fallen behind.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Crests are great, especially in 27.5". Weight difference from those to cheap carbon crap is negligible. You could certainly get lighter carbon if you pay a premium for the good stuff, but you're not saving *that much* weight, and you'll spend nearly double to do it.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

If you can find them, 355's were about 380g for 27.5. Still not sure why they discontinued them, they are a great rim.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Count me in the group that couldn't make it through a season on Stans Crest rims, but have had great luck with my NOX teocalli wheels. Sure, almost 3x the cost, but worth every penny to me. stay true, take a beating and light enough. ( 29, not 27.5 maybe that makes a difference )


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

slcpunk said:


> 29, not 27.5 maybe that makes a difference


It makes some difference.


----------



## distortion10 (Mar 5, 2011)

A few years back Mikesee built me a 29 Rear wheel with a 240s hub and a Crest Mrk3 Rim. That wheel is crazy lite weight. It weighs slightly less than a 27.5 Nox Teocalli rear wheel I have that was built with a 350 hub and cx-ray spokes. 

Performance wise the Crest wheel has been used primarily on 3 different trail bikes over the last 3 years and is routinely bombed down gnar gnar descents and taken of 3 foot drops. Had it trued a few times but it keeps on rolling. Now I’m only 145lbs so this info won’t apply to a big dude on a crest. 

My only complaints on this wheel are. 

1. It can flex unexpectedly during hard seated cornering and sometimes the spring back can be disconcerting. I’m sure it flexes on the descents but it’s less noticeable. 
2. It makes a lot of pinging and creaking noises but that’s only when I treat it like a trail wheel. 
3. There are a lot of loose flat rocks where I ride and if you catch the edge of a rock and it slaps the top or side of the rim it will most likely dent. But what do you expect from such a lite rim. 

To sum up. I’d only go with a crest again if the bike it’s going on will be used for pure smooth XC riding or racing. I am planning to send the wheel to Mikesee soon and have it re-laced to a Nox Teocalli for my new Ripley 4. 

For me, once i went carbon its been hard to ride anything else. Especially rear wheels.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Under $700, Under 1300g, DT Swiss 350 hubs, Cx-ray Spokes, Sapim Nips.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32842840953.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.15e35c389ioKEH


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

yourrealdad said:


> Under $700, Under 1300g, DT Swiss 350 hubs, Cx-ray Spokes, Sapim Nips.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32842840953.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.15e35c389ioKEH


Straight pull only = meh.


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

mikesee said:


> Straight pull only = meh.


Without going down the rabbit hole of pros/cons of J-bend vs SP, it doesn't seem like the OP is building his own wheels so the minor annoyances of SP are mitigated, especially since the wheelset uses bladed spokes.

Also you can just email Angela and ask her to swap out part specs. So if they have J bend boost hubs in stock then they can make it with that hub. I have done this personally. I have j bend and SP wheels from them and both types have been flawless.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32799256704.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.3.16cace29vJMeHp

Another similar set, heavier rim, but Boost and J bend.

P.S. I only build my wheels with J-bend, but that is because it is the easiest


----------



## conrad (Jan 27, 2004)

Have a set of Crest 27.5 on Hope Pro2 Evo hubs with DB Sapim spokes. They are light at 1550g. also a set of the first gen STANS carbon rim Valours with the 3.30ti hubs. no front issues but a few broken rear spokes (J bend snapping at the head). The STANS Crest/Valour are a light weight XCO rim. Went to a 30mm ID carbon on a custom build and no comparison on lateral stiffness https://www.wheelworks.co.nz/


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a 28h e13 TRS+ race SL rear wheel built up to a boost XTR hub. 28mm internal, and the wheel weighs about 780g. 350g rim. If anyone is interested I wouldnt mind selling it cheap. You'd need to come up with something for a front, but its a hell of a high end start for a wheelset.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

A lot of Stan's hate here, but I really like their older rims. I've ran some for almost a decade. Just watch out for pressure too low and take a square edge rock strike.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Rod said:


> A lot of Stan's hate here, but I really like their older rims. I've ran some for almost a decade. Just watch out for pressure too low and take a square edge rock strike.


Yup- they work for most purposes. I've got a few fancy carbon builds too. One of them I put on my wife's hardtail and she didn't like them at first due to feeling more vibration at the handlebars and saddle from them. This is part of the reason why I prefer running alloy rims on my rigid single speeds... a bit more plush ride.

I've watched others go nuts with insanely stiff wheel builds using straight pull spokes on beefy carbon rims. I'd probably have to wear a mouth guard and a kidney belt with all the shakin goin on using that setup


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

Rod said:


> A lot of Stan's hate here, but I really like their older rims. I've ran some for almost a decade. Just watch out for pressure too low and take a square edge rock strike.


There actually seems to be a lot of Stan's love on this thread compared to what I usually see when talking about Crests. Look through most post about them and it is not flattering unless it is coming from a light weight rider.
I have built up quite a few sets of Arches and Flows and had no issues on them. Their other rims are not what is being discussed though. 
OP asked if Crests were still the way to go for lightweight, affordable wheels. I would say if I had the choice to get a carbon rim with cx-ray spokes and a DT swiss star ratchet hub vs a heavier wheelset with questionable rims and an even more questionable hub (unless they have fixed the issues they were having with the hubs) for roughly the same price it seems like a no brainer. Thats just my .02


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

yourrealdad said:


> There actually seems to be a lot of Stan's love on this thread compared to what I usually see when talking about Crests. Look through most post about them and it is not flattering unless it is coming from a light weight rider.
> I have built up quite a few sets of Arches and Flows and had no issues on them. Their other rims are not what is being discussed though.
> OP asked if Crests were still the way to go for lightweight, affordable wheels. I would say if I had the choice to get a carbon rim with cx-ray spokes and a DT swiss star ratchet hub vs a heavier wheelset with questionable rims and an even more questionable hub (unless they have fixed the issues they were having with the hubs) for roughly the same price it seems like a no brainer. Thats just my .02


Maybe I've been out of the wheelset game too long. I didnt think dt swiss and carbon wheels were the same price. I know everyone else loves carbon but i would be afraid of a square edge rock strike. I recently had to bend one out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## yourrealdad (May 17, 2012)

If you are afraid of denting your rims, put more air in them.

Ironically the only rim I have ever dented (and had to trash) was a Stan's Arch Mk3.

I hit square rocks all the time on carbon rims and aluminum rims. Never had an issue with either.

Also OP, sorry I posted links to 29er wheels out of habit. Here is a link to the 27.5 version.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32976328130.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.8.40175c38Px17mU

Just email and say you want a boost hub

P.S.
OP hasn't responded in a while so...
but also you want to check your weight. Crests are for <190lbs and the lightweight carbon wheels I linked are for <200lbs


----------



## TylerVernon (Nov 10, 2019)

For 50g more you can ride a DT XR 361 rim, far sturdier.


----------

